# jobs in australia



## morganpaige (Sep 19, 2007)

hiya were looking to move out maybe next year and just wondering does anybody no if theres a demand for gardeners over there ..landscapes planting cutting strimming etc??


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

morganpaige said:


> hiya were looking to move out maybe next year and just wondering does anybody no if theres a demand for gardeners over there ..landscapes planting cutting strimming etc??


 its me again listen i found this site it has information on landscape gardeners and ild say there is a big demand for them our friend in Brisbane is a tree surgeon and he learnt that over there and bought the business off the owner when they met at a barbecue as far as i know but have a read any way getaccess.westone.wa.gov.au/careers/profiles/data/OCC148.asp - 39k



i pm you as well hope that helps a bit niamh


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

hi again lol

i found this site has exactly what your looking for Employment & Job Opportunities for Gardeners : Australia Migration Associates Ltd - 12k there is an eligibility test on it and all but it is an agent so just letting you know that but good news is there is work there for your husband. also here is the address for the Australia government Landscape Gardener 4623-13 - Australian Skills Recognition Information - 13k - information on landscape gardeners 


Niamh


----------



## morganpaige (Sep 19, 2007)

Aww Great Thanxs For All Your Help Bet Ur Sick Ov Me Mithering You Eh ?lol Hahahits Nice To Have People To Chat To About Things Like This As It Is A Very Difficult And Scarey Project For Me Haha


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

morganpaige said:


> Aww Great Thanxs For All Your Help Bet Ur Sick Ov Me Mithering You Eh ?lol Hahahits Nice To Have People To Chat To About Things Like This As It Is A Very Difficult And Scarey Project For Me Haha


no prob's i know what you mean hard to leave every one behind and scared of the unknown but we wont know on till we try


----------



## morganpaige (Sep 19, 2007)

So Av U Actually Bin There B4 Tho??


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

morganpaige said:


> So Av U Actually Bin There B4 Tho??


no my husband was in April for a month we have friends and family over there as well


----------



## morganpaige (Sep 19, 2007)

Baby75 said:


> no my husband was in April for a month we have friends and family over there as well


C ITS OK 4 U LOL U AV PEOPLE THERE LOL WE AV A FRIEND OVA THERE BUT ONLY 1 HAHA XX


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

morganpaige said:


> C ITS OK 4 U LOL U AV PEOPLE THERE LOL WE AV A FRIEND OVA THERE BUT ONLY 1 HAHA XX



i know im so glad i have my friend and his wife there it will help settling in as you will go in to a circle of friends straight away. my brother is there for only a year so we will only see him for a couple of months before he comes home if he lasts that long as his girlfriend had to come home to London before him so all depends how long he can last with out her. did you check the other site they have meet ups for expats all over Australia


----------



## morganpaige (Sep 19, 2007)

hi yea iv looked at sum of the sites u sent me there dead good they will be helpfull for me am gunna show my partner wen he gets home..would you go to the meetups tho??spose its a good way of meeting new people and possibly new friends eh..im dead nervous bout things like that lol..im just dead worried as well as iv got 2 small children is it really family friendly ova there ?


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

morganpaige said:


> hi yea iv looked at sum of the sites u sent me there dead good they will be helpfull for me am gunna show my partner wen he gets home..would you go to the meetups tho??spose its a good way of meeting new people and possibly new friends eh..im dead nervous bout things like that lol..im just dead worried as well as iv got 2 small children is it really family friendly ova there ?


Ild probably go to some of the meets up alright when we get there as yould be meeting people in the same situation all trying to settle in plus put faces to the names of people who have been giving feed back on the sites. the whole family goes to the meet ups children and all. from what every one says on here and talking to friends who have lived in Australia its a great place for children and very family orientated. 

how old are your children mine are 6,4 and 17 months


----------



## morganpaige (Sep 19, 2007)

Baby75 said:


> Ild probably go to some of the meets up alright when we get there as yould be meeting people in the same situation all trying to settle in plus put faces to the names of people who have been giving feed back on the sites. the whole family goes to the meet ups children and all. from what every one says on here and talking to friends who have lived in Australia its a great place for children and very family orientated.
> 
> how old are your children mine are 6,4 and 17 months


hiya mine are 2 and 9 weeks.. yea we would prob go to them aswell think its a good idea eh?thats if we eva get there its gunna cost an absolute fortune lol could do wi winnin loto lol


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

morganpaige said:


> hiya mine are 2 and 9 weeks.. yea we would prob go to them aswell think its a good idea eh?thats if we eva get there its gunna cost an absolute fortune lol could do wi winnin loto lol



yep i know what you mean visa not cheap or the flights  but worth it for the adventure i think


----------



## morganpaige (Sep 19, 2007)

oh yea ano defo b worth it a hope lol just sortin everyfin n gettin all monney together n things sorted this end first think once we there everyfin will b ok n worth it


----------

